# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool/ (заявка №11384)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
нет соединения с адресом http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/devbuilds/AVPTool/ не могу скачать kaspersky virus removal tool
Дата обращения: 15.03.2010 14:10:19
Номер заявки: 11384

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*15.03.2010 15:40:18* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *\\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\qCyrP9m.exe* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 76288 байт дата файла: 14.03.2010 10:12:10 версия: "2.1.9.8" копирайты: "Jmludkipvymttkovuzusmtrbtrywb Bzszxpnls" *C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\3ee4c2f4.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Agent.donv
 размер: 26112 байт дата файла: 14.03.2010 10:11:44 версия: "2.1.9.2" копирайты: "Xmkrus Phkqtuwsvilpsfjh"

----------


## CyberHelper

15.03.2010 17:52:41 лечение успешно завершено

----------

